# Picker Question



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a picker. 

What do you think of this one? 
https://www.etsy.com/search?q=wool picker

Given the size of my house, the compact size is pretty attractive and the price seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

The link brings up more than one picker, which one?

I have some friends who have one and pickers look like really ferocious beasts!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Ooops!!! 

This one:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/824262...icker&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmmmmm. I was doing a bit of googling about on that picker and ran across a blog post that makes me think twice about buying that one...

I will keep searching...


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

That's an interesting way to have a picker. My friend's picker is one of the swing sort and all I can imagine is fingers getting in the wrong place. The one on Etsy seems a much tamer beast.

For the extra $2, I'd get the one made of poplar wood instead of pine. Poplar is a harder wood and a bit more stable than pine. The top of the box lid looks like it slides back and forth so a harder wood would make an easier sliding surface. If it were my box, I'd also have a plate over the ends of the nails. It could be a decorative plate, too, but it would tidy up the box and keep the nails from backing out. If it were my box, I'd also inset some sort of hard plastic runners in the sliding area, but that would make it a more expensive box, too. Hmm, I wonder if the metal top edge pieces bee hive boxes use would fit there and let the box lid slide easily? When ever doing anything by hand, getting rid of un-needed friction is always good.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

(ah, we were typing at the same time!) What blog post did you find?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.whitesheepfarm.com/2012/09/the-story-of-wool-picker-and-another.html
That is the review that I found. I am sure there are other people who have been perfectly satisfied. 

On one hand I really enjoy supporting private businesses, especially cottage ones. On the other hand, there can be a benefit from going with a reputable known company. 

I really have NO space for a swing picker. So I need to find a table top model of some sort. 

I found this one at the Woolery. 
http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Mini-Wool-Picker-Table-Top-p12367.htm#.VAy9EhaVvHs

And Fancy Kitty makes them also
http://www.fancykitty.com/picker-bench-choice.html


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

you just need to come and borrow mine. 

To try it out and see if its' how you want to do things. 

A swing picker is not for everyone - in fact, I use my picker on only semi-felted fleeces. :shrug:

I prefer NOT to resort to a picker to open up fleece - yes, it is fast - but you still have to card or comb what comes out of it -and using a picker disorganizes the fibers bigtime. 

Before you commit to a picker, try one.

also, have you see the latest issue of Spin Off???? I noticed TWO new ideas in pickers - I will have to see if I can find a link - really revolutionary pickers!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a picker. It really doesn't do as well as I thought it would. Or maybe it's me. I think it's as fast or faster by hand.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, WIHH and PearlB, that is good information to know. I might just have to take a swoosh up to WIHH and give her's a try...but if it really isn't needful unless a fleece is semi-felted you are very likely right and I wouldn't need one. Or even want one. 

I'm just such a tool-junkie. LOL! 

Last night I sat with a little bag of some of my washed wool and just quietly went through it by hand. Not even carding it - just picking out the specks (I had specks) and looking it over and going through it rather slowly. I found it very peaceful.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a tool junkie too :hysterical:
A picker is one thing I really wish I could have tried out first. Plus mine is heavvyy, I'm betting they are all like that.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, I am glad I am not alone. :kiss:

I can only imagine the tool-stash that some of the tenured spinners and weavers have...not to mention libraries...and the fiber stashes... hehehehehe....:cute:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I agree with WIHH a picker really isn't necessary unless you have a fleece that really needs it. I've used one once and IMO it seemed to rip the fleece apart and as WIHH said you still have to card it. I'm not sure if you can comb it once it's been picked it was be way too disorganized.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, Marchwind!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have combed fiber that was sent through a picker and there was LOTS of waste.  Unacceptable waste, IMHO. 

But I was experimenting with a cross-bred fleece that had been over-scoured and dyed twice and was semi-felted. :sob: 

There was nothing to lose in seeing what would happen. :shrug:

I ended up combing the picked fiber and drum carding the waste.



And as long as we are being honest here, and this may come as a huge shock to some of you- I am a tool junkie. It's true. I am. :teehee:

I can understand the _NEED_ to have a picker (which is why I have one) but I also think it is good to try one out and see if it does what you THINK it does before investing in one.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> And as long as we are being honest here, and this may come as a huge shock to some of you- I am a tool junkie. It's true. I am.


Oh, heavens! WIHH - I'm SHOCKED!!!! 

:rotfl:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

My husband made me a box picker like the Lil Dynamo. I love to use it to open fleeces before running them through the drum carder. If I'm going to use combs, I don't pick. I don't find where it rips the fleeces at all. It depends on how much force is used.

A friend of mine had a swing picker....lordy, I just about tore off a boob using that thing!...Nope....that one scares me!

My name is Karla and I'm a fiber equipment junkie! hehehehehehe


----------

